# Carp Spawning in Big Bear



## greenchicken (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been bow fishing in big bear for 3 years and never had an experience like this weekends, and I want to better understand it.

Last weekend was a normal summer day of decent shooting.
Friday was a decent day too.

Saturday morning the carp were spawning and it was insane shooting for about three hours (7am to 10am). And then it went quiet.

Sunday was absolutely dead! Not a fish to be seen.

Is that it? Is carp spawning a few concentrated hours once a year?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You probably caught the tail end of spawning. They'll do it for a week or so and you probably found them the last day they did it. I've also found that the carp (in the lake I shoot anyways) will not be rolling on the surface if there is wind and waves.


----------

